# Short term rental and Visa



## Didou.uae (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone

Im moving with wife and kid soon to Dubai.
Accomodation is not provided by company, so i was looking into ways to get quickly settled with minimum fees (ie. Not have to spend and pay 3months cheque upfront)
So i found the short-term rental appartment, with monthly payment, a pretty good option to start with.

Question : if i get a short term rental, with monthly payment, is this fine when requesting visa for wife and kid? Any impact or constraints on that?
And how long is actually the maximum term of a short-term rent?

Thanks


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You need a legal rental contract so you would be able to submit a request for your husband and kid.


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Im in the same position and will be collecting my pink slip at the airport. 

We have a short term apartment secured for 2 months while we await our container delivery from the UK.

However the PRO has informed me that without an Ejari i cant apply for my wife and child's dependent visa.

Would the 2 month contract for the short term apartment be sufficient to apply for their visas or would we need to do visa runs until we sign a long term rental agreement on a property?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No, you need Ejari registration so that's 12 months.


----------



## saracen (Nov 23, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> No, you need Ejari registration so that's 12 months.


Hi - quick one - So as a contractor, I currently plan to live in a 2 bed hotel apartment (ideal was a villa but dont want to commit to 12 months) - in which case I cannot sponsor my wife? Ta.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

In order to sponsor your wife you need to have an Ejari registered tenancy agreement. You don't get that living in a short term hotel apartment. If your wife has a passport from one of the 33 countries that get visa on arrival she can do monthly visa runs to the Hattan Oman border. I know there are quite a few people doing that.


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

QOFE said:


> In order to sponsor your wife you need to have an Ejari registered tenancy agreement. You don't get that living in a short term hotel apartment. If your wife has a passport from one of the 33 countries that get visa on arrival she can do monthly visa runs to the Hattan Oman border. I know there are quite a few people doing that.


100% agree. This is what I've been doing the past 3 months as we had stayed in a serviced apartment from end of Sept-end of November. We just moved into a traditional 12 month lease. Will be travelling in 2 weeks so opted to wait for visa processing until after the New Year.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Just bear in mind that the OP is Moroccan - I am not sure if his country is allowed to do border runs.

I am sure he will know.


----------



## Didou.uae (Dec 8, 2014)

That's right, I am not sure border runs will work for me.
So, to be on safe side, I should get Ejari contract! I don't want to end up not having wife and kid with me  

Do you guys know how to get an Ejari contract with monthly rent payment? or does is exist? 
This could be VERY helpful for initial setup!

Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No, 12 months contracts for Ejari. How you pay could be monthly but you sign up to 12 months.

But you are VERY unlikely to find a landlord who will agree to 12 cheques.

Most people have to leave the family at home during the setup period.


----------

